# Need help on planning permission for extending my garage.



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi guys im in need of some advice on extending my single garage. I want to be able to park my car in it and be able to still store stuff in it but be able to get out comfortably. I don't want a double garage, maybe just under depending on if i can get it without planning permission.

I've supplied some images and from the front of the house you won't see any big changes apart from the roof extending into the back garden. The fence won't be moved. There isn't a road behind its just a carpark for the houses behind and i wont be going into that part, just extending into my garden.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Each council area is different and not fully sure what advice you're looking for??

I did similar where I knocked down my brick built single garage to make it as big as I could basically get it given my garden layout.

For my area if I remember correctly they took the square footage of the floor plan of the garage and compared it against the square footage of the house floor pan and if it was larger than a certain percentage (I want to guess 30%) it needed planning permission and if less it didn't. 

Each circumstances are different and it depended on whether it met the neighbours border, whether it overlooked them etc. as well.

I found the local planning very helpful and would suggest giving them a phone for advice.


----------



## lisajmerrick (Mar 3, 2015)

I've emailed my local council so hopefully will get a reply back from them. Thanks for the advice. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

lisajmerrick said:


> I've emailed my local council so hopefully will get a reply back from them. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


For some reason I have 2 usernames. 1 main one on my computer then 1 on my tapatalk app.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Is it possible this could fall under permitted development?

Pretty small addition to an outside building that can't be viewed from the front...seems like a perfect candidate for me..

I'm in the process of getting permission for a small extension for my kitchen, and were told if we built only 3m out from the back wall, it wouldn't need planning. Unfortunately we want to go further than that so just going through the motions...being in a conservation area I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

No expert and could be completely wrong but as quite close to neighbors side (esp the semi garage) there might be some involvement re the party wall act.

I would check it out on the the Gov Planning Portal to make sure just in case.


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

I read somewhere that in the last few years there are a few things that don't require planning permission. Building or extending an outhouse. I'm just going to wait for the council to reply back to me hopefully it won't be too long. I'll post up the reply for future reference for people. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

As mentioned above, permitted development doesn't require full plans. But its limited to size and where you extend. Some councils took the permitted development rights away too. My local council took it away so you have to apply for full plans but only pay the permitted development fee....which was about £170.

Being detached from the main house I think you will need full plans though.

If you are any good at drawing do them yourself for that kind of extension. If your council has an online planning portal you can search for local planning apps and look at their submitted plans to see the level of detail the planning office require. Some extensions don't require much in terms of detail/spec so this would save you £500 minimum.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Pretty sure that would come under permitted development, but you always need to check with the local council as nothing is ever black and white when it comes to planning. If you keep it under 30m2 you won't need building regs. When you sell you will need everything on paper so make sure you get everything in writing as its a pain at a later date.


----------

